# Does size really matter?



## rayzer (Jul 31, 2010)

Anybody out there still think that 26" wheels are still the way to go for just plain fun?


----------



## steiny (Jul 8, 2004)

Why let other people define what's fun for you? Shouldn't you be the judge of that? Ride whatever you got and enjoy it. If you need a new ride, demo different bikes with different wheel sizes and decide for yourself based on your own experience on your own terrain.


----------



## ALBM (Jan 16, 2012)

They're all fun when you ride them...we're talking about bikes here right?!...


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

INB4 29ers vs 26ers debate.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

They see me rollin' they hatin'..


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Why is it that the guys that believe size doesn't matter always have smaller ones?:skep:

BTW, on a serious note, I hear plenty of guys that have 26" bikes out on the trails say their next bike will be a 29er but I have never heard a guy on a 29er say he wants a 26er. 
I wonder why that is?:thumbsup:


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Maybe you need to ask this question in the womens section of the forum....cheers


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a 29er and I think my next bike is going to be 26".


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

kjlued said:


> Why is it that the guys that believe size doesn't matter always have smaller ones?:skep:
> 
> BTW, on a serious note, I hear plenty of guys that have 26" bikes out on the trails say their next bike will be a 29er but I have never heard a guy on a 29er say he wants a 26er.
> I wonder why that is?:thumbsup:


Ive heard plenty say it, in fact a member here that rides xc comps on a 29er said to me a week ago that he was really looking forward to buying a new 26er, as he was missing the fun he had on his :thumbsup:


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

duplicate post.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

PixieChik said:


> I have a 29er and I think my next bike is going to be 26".


Same I have a 29er and 26  Next bike will be 26.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

kjlued said:


> BTW, on a serious note, I hear plenty of guys that have 26" bikes out on the trails say their next bike will be a 29er but I have never heard a guy on a 29er say he wants a 26er.
> I wonder why that is?:thumbsup:


Because the hype currently says you have to have a 29" or even better a 650b to be cool so it would show signs of individual thought to publicly wish for a 26" and that's just too scary for most.

By the way, as long as 29" bikes generally costs 10-15% more than their similarly spec'ed 26" counterparts, I'd say 26" are more fun as they allow for more after ride brew.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

It ain't the size that counts, *******--it's what you do with it.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Its not the size its the technique that makes it good... well thats what my sister is telling me.


----------



## Bird (Mar 26, 2004)

29" wheels allowed me to return to my first love....Hardtail:thumbsup:


----------



## lpranger467 (Aug 18, 2012)

*29-26*

After Outerbike I will never own a 29 again, I rode a dozen high end bikes and kept going back to 26's. Its the only bike that made me laugh out loud while riding..Now I will say that the 29 would have worked better on some of the rocky trails where the 26 beat me up,,but I would still go 26 hands down.. My only issue with 26 is that HT's seem to have a much shorter wheelbase than FS so if you want stability you have to pay more and get a FS


----------



## FullyTorque (Jun 13, 2012)

My girlfriend says my 9 is just too big for her. She's more comfortable with a 6.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

I've ridden a few 29'ers, but I'll never purchase one. Maybe if I become a lycra wearing tryhard, but until then... no.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

26" bikes for sale


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*I'm happy with my 26"*

My 26" custom steel hardtail is all I need. Sometimes I ride my 26" FS but the only thing that holds me back is my ability and age, not my wheel size.

Never use your equipment as an excuse amigo.

Buy what you want but don't expect miracles just because you buy the latest and greatest. A crappy rider will still be a crappy regardless of what they bring to the trail and a great rider will still put us to shame no matter what they ride.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Millfox said:


> Its not the size its the technique that makes it good... well thats what my sister is telling me.


Its always good to have a sister to get some early practice in with,:skep: i did and now im married to her with 3 kids, the kids have a few inbred traits and deformities, but they will get over it....:thumbsup:


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

Tone's said:


> Its always good to have a sister to get some early practice in with,:skep: i did and now im married to her with 3 kids, the kids have a few inbred traits and deformities, but they will get over it....:thumbsup:


 forest full of family trees with no branches makes for amusing trails, tone! sounds like a 26er would be better for that no question.

to the op - bike industry is fickle. first (26) less is more then(29) more is too much so now (650b) we're at a little less than too much. i like 26. i like the suspension to be the variable.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

I really enjoy riding my old crusty cro-molly butted steel hardtail, with numerous dings and dents, from the last Century that has had rear disc boss welded/brazed on and have all components replaced multiple times (still on the 2nd headset, a King).

if this bike got stolen, i'd build up another steel 26er HT and gladly spend the $3~$4K to do so.

I'm not curious about 29er....unless Mark Wier or other Downieville DH racers start winning on 29ers. I want wheelsets that are light yet strong enough for jumps -- so yes: wheel size , selection, and strength does matter somewhat. Even on a 26er HT I damage rear wheels and get pinch flats if not using tubeless. My guess is that many 29er are not riding the rough rocky descends, but I really do not know. 

I am curious about a real light (steel or ti') cyclo-cross road bike to "taste" some cross races.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

kjlued said:


> Why is it that the guys that believe size doesn't matter always have smaller ones?:skep:
> 
> BTW, on a serious note, I hear plenty of guys that have 26" bikes out on the trails say their next bike will be a 29er but I have never heard a guy on a 29er say he wants a 26er.
> I wonder why that is?:thumbsup:


That's not true. I bought a 29er first, didn't particularly care for it. Turned around and bought a 26. I still have both, the 26 gets ridden 90% of the time. I just enjoy riding it more.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

I enjoy riding the 29er at 6'2" I think the bike just fits better. Then again perhaps I'm over compensating for other areas in my life.


----------



## Blister Butt (Jul 20, 2005)

*Size doesn't matter; color does!*

I've got bikes with 26" and 29" wheels. Each has their strengths and weaknesses. I now shop for bikes with two criteria (in order of importance):

• How's the fit?
• Do you love the color?

Back to basics again I guess.

Have fun and ride!


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

I had some good ol' fashion plain fun on my 26" wheels last Saturday. So I'm still on board.

Related question -- does anyone here think that the difference between 26 and 29 might have been blown out of proportion somewhat? Like maybe the difference isn't THAT big? I mean, I've taken a couple laps on a 29'er (a good one, too -- a brand new '12 carbon Tallboy). It wasn't the most technical or intense terrain ever, but I put 3 or 4 miles on it, including a couple climbs, descents, and a couple quick rock gardens. Of course, the Enduro and the Tallboy are quite different bikes altogether, so it was hard to tell what was due to the wheels vs. all other aspects of the bike. But IMHO, the difference was more like vanilla vs vanilla bean ice cream, as opposed to vanilla vs chocolate like people try to make it out to be. 

Of course, there are those on MTBR that make a tubeless conversion seem like a huge change performance-wise. Where, for me, I couldn't hardly you the difference when I went from tubes to tubeless back to tube on the rear after I ripped up a sidewall. So maybe I just have an undistinguished pallet!


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

I guess my assessment is its easier to cover ground fast on the 29er. Acceleration seems slower. Not as much fun in the techy stuff. The 26" bike is more responsive, handles the techy stuff better but will not clean as large of objects as well as the 29er. When I go XC riding with a friend I grab the 29er, when I go mountain biking I grab the 26er. It's just more fun to ride. I guess when push comes to shove I really don't care for the wagon wheels all that much. I suppose if you are racing they are an advantage for most guys.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

I still can't figure out why one would care what others thought of their wheel size choice. All that matter is that you like what you ride.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

FujNoob said:


> I still can't figure out why one would care what others thought of their wheel size choice. All that matter is that you like what you ride.


I wonder about that too. It's what you like that matters. Not anybody else.


----------



## mudhen (Aug 16, 2012)

I have an old Trek 820 that is a blast to ride. Probably won't sell it, no reason to give it away for what someone would pay for it today.

But, I am totally sold on 29'ers, and just love long rides on my Carve in the country, roads, trails, whatever, the bike is just plain stupid fun!

Very unlikely I'd go back to 26" anytime soon, too many 29'ers to buy first....

mudhen


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

TrailNut said:


> My guess is that many 29er are not riding the rough rocky descends, but I really do not know.


Yes - you really do not know.

I've ridden my 29ers at Northstar (lift served DH) and anywhere you can ride smaller wheels. The only real problem is that there is still a lack of heavy duty tires and longer travel forks for 29ers if you want to do downhill or freeride. Currently there is no problem at all with 29ers as all mountain or trail bikes - there are plenty of bikes in that category and plenty of us ripping it up on the most gnarly rocky downhills out there. If anything, that is where big wheels shine.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

FujNoob said:


> I still can't figure out why one would care what others thought of their wheel size choice. All that matter is that you like what you ride.


This.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is an interesting article asking some of the top designers in the mtb industry about wheel size and their plans for the future.

The Future of 27.5 and 650b Mountain Bike Wheels | Bicycling Magazine

Particularly interesting what Dave Turner says about 27.5 eventually killing off the 26" wheel (see page 3).


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

I sold my Epic 29r in favor of my Blur LT... Not that the 29r is a bad bike/ride ,but just not for me. The 650 appeals to me more, specially for the type of trails I ride. YMMV


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Tone's said:


> Its always good to have a sister to get some early practice in with,:skep: i did and now im married to her with 3 kids, the kids have a few inbred traits and deformities, but they will get over it....:thumbsup:


 Oh lol It didn't occurred to me that someone might of take it THAT way... Um... we were more like talking about it when I was going for my... I wanted to know what she thought she had more experience... I mean not too much experience... eh.. DONT JUDGE ME!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Tone's said:


> Ive heard plenty say it, in fact a member here that rides xc comps on a 29er said to me a week ago that he was really looking forward to buying a new 26er, as he was missing the fun he had on his :thumbsup:


I am sure plenty do, I am just saying that I have not heard anyone say they would rather have a 26er.

I have heard a few people say they want 650b.....but they were all on 26ers also.

I know it all comes down to riding preference. 
That being said, buy what feels good to you and don't let anyone tell you what you should ride.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

What really matters is having too large a package on the saddle on large rides!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

lidarman said:


> What really matters is having too large a package on the saddle on large rides!


Good thing you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Bikesrock (Feb 20, 2012)

rayzer said:


> Anybody out there still think that 26" wheels are still the way to go for just plain fun?


29er bikes are defiantly the race choice but if you are a aggressive style rider then 26er is the way to go. 26er bikes are just plain easyer to handle and can be a lot more durable in all mountain bikes.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Having ridden both, I prefer 26". I feel like they're more playful, and I'm not a big guy 5'7" 175, so 29" feels too big for my liking...

So for me 26" all day. my commuter is a 26" as well and I like it.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Blister Butt said:


> I've got bikes with 26" and 29" wheels. Each has their strengths and weaknesses. I now shop for bikes with two criteria (in order of importance):
> 
> • How's the fit?
> • Do you love the color?
> ...


yep, pretty much this. No need to debate, go ride A bike... :thumbsup:


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

jhazard said:


> go ride A bike... :thumbsup:


This!! I'm on a 48hr shift and can't ride.... 

Can't wait to get home and ride.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

You say potato, I say tomato.. Wait.. Just go f-ing ride and have fun!


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

I have two 29er's that I love just about equally. (rigid ss, and 1x9 ht) My next bike will likely be 26fs.


----------



## col200 (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm a big guy (200 lbs, 6'2") and own both a 26" HT and a 29" HT rigid. They're definitely different beasts but both are fun as hell. Honestly, I'm keeping my 29er SS rigid because I don't think the geometry would be as fun to chuck around than my 26er. 
It's kinda funny to see how many 29ers I see at the trail. I feel old-school sometimes when I ride my brand new On-one 456Evo.

I just ordered a 26er fatbike. :thumbsup:


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

My next bike will be...

A bike.


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

Love my Satori but on race day I go with my Turner Flux....I am just old I guess...Both bikes are fun and have a place to shine.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

I love lamp.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Tystevens said:


> I had some good ol' fashion plain fun on my 26" wheels last Saturday. So I'm still on board.
> 
> Related question -- does anyone here think that the difference between 26 and 29 might have been blown out of proportion somewhat? Like maybe the difference isn't THAT big? I mean, I've taken a couple laps on a 29'er (a good one, too -- a brand new '12 carbon Tallboy). It wasn't the most technical or intense terrain ever, but I put 3 or 4 miles on it, including a couple climbs, descents, and a couple quick rock gardens. Of course, the Enduro and the Tallboy are quite different bikes altogether, so it was hard to tell what was due to the wheels vs. all other aspects of the bike. But IMHO, the difference was more like vanilla vs vanilla bean ice cream, as opposed to vanilla vs chocolate like people try to make it out to be.
> 
> Of course, there are those on MTBR that make a tubeless conversion seem like a huge change performance-wise. Where, for me, I couldn't hardly you the difference when I went from tubes to tubeless back to tube on the rear after I ripped up a sidewall. So maybe I just have an undistinguished pallet!


AMEN! I own both and feel the same way.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

kjlued said:


> Good thing you don't have to worry about that.


Exactly!


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

FX4 said:


> I When I go XC riding........ when I go mountain biking.......


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

I'll be shopping around for a new bike next year. I've tried some 29" wheel bikes and have been a bit underwhelmed, at least considering the hype. They do some things very well and others not so well. I'd like to try some 650b wheel bikes to see what they feel like but demos are hard to come by.


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

It's not the size of the wheel, it's the motion of the shock that counts.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I have 26" hard tail with v-brakes. I just did ride with two guys. One with a jet9 and the other with a rip9. Overall I did just fine keeping up. The fs bikes could be faster on the descents, but I don't care that much about being fast on the downhills. I have more fun picking way stuff. Plus and time gained on the downhill will be lost on the uphills. In the end it is more the rider.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

zrm said:


>


Fine let me revise that. When I'm riding smooth rolling trails vs steep downhill, techy rock gardens, cleaning trees, etc... XC less than all mountain.


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

depend on style

hard mountains - 20",
XC - 24",
50% asphalt - 26"
>80% aphalt - 29er


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

iperov said:


> depend on style
> 
> hard mountains - 20",
> XC - 24",
> ...


WTF??????????:idea::crazy::yikes:ut::rant::shocked::drumroll:


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

iperov said:


> depend on style
> 
> hard mountains - 20",
> XC - 24",
> ...


My iPad sent my neg rep too soon.. Just want to let you know that it was from me. Please feel free to explain this post.. 20"???


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

I can explain, but it requested by apple user... so not. When I give facts to apple users, they give me faith.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't mind being 3" shy of the next guy. I used to be self-conscious, but then I started wearing my lycra backwards. Now no one has to know...


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Tystevens said:


> Here is an interesting article asking some of the top designers in the mtb industry about wheel size and their plans for the future.
> 
> The Future of 27.5 and 650b Mountain Bike Wheels | Bicycling Magazine
> 
> Particularly interesting what Dave Turner says about 27.5 eventually killing off the 26" wheel (see page 3).


DT is only saying that about short travel 26". He thinks some DH riders will move up to 27.5", but not the top ones. So plenty of room for long travel 26" and 27.5" (which has virtually the same geo as 26"). 29" harder to fit with long travel forks and geo. But the roll for HT and short travel uses can't be beat.

So there will be 3 wheel choices around for the foreseeable future. It's all rider and terrain dependent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

iperov said:


> I can explain, but it requested by apple user... so not. When I give facts to apple users, they give me faith.


Sign your neg rep next time. Now I'm on a PC so what exactly did your post mean? I should be riding a 20" BMX bike on mountains? ut:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

my 17.5" 26" ibis alibi is better for slow, tight trails with a lot of switchbacks. (mount sutro/twin peaks, waterdog lake)

my 19" 29 marin pine mountain is better for high speed fire roads and groomed singletrack. (marin headlands, china camp state park)


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

20" for hard mountains, because easy get vertical hills on LIGHTEST wheel in the world, easy accelerating, 20" is tractor style accelerate: just push and feel power of accelerate.

29" wheel is most heavy wheel. 29er hardtail bike weight more than my 26 full suspension LMAO.
Weight on wheels collecting muscle power for unstoppable inertia driving, long accelerate, bad braking, best for long asphalt racing. XC 29er? ROFL, no thanks, in other life.


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

kjlued said:


> Why is it that the guys that believe size doesn't matter always have smaller ones?:skep:
> 
> BTW, on a serious note, I hear plenty of guys that have 26" bikes out on the trails say their next bike will be a 29er but I have never heard a guy on a 29er say he wants a 26er.
> I wonder why that is?:thumbsup:


I must say my next bike is going to be a 26 for sure.

I gave 29 a sporting chance 

I will say for sure that 29 looks more proportional.
I cant wait for 650 to get popular.


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

I am currently shopping for a 24" and a 20". My rides may be slower but getting my daughters riding is priceless.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

iperov said:


> 20" for hard mountains


What size for soft mountains?


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

26" FS = AWESOME!

From the short demo that I had I think for my HT i am wanting 29 though.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

all I know is used 26 inch wheeled bike are insanely cheap... Granted this bike has vbrakes, but I cannot believe how cheap it went for...

Arizona Haro Custom Built Mountain Bike 26 5 lbs Marzocchi Deore XT Mavic | eBay


----------



## unbalanced (Jul 26, 2010)

FX4 said:


> That's not true. I bought a 29er first, didn't particularly care for it. Turned around and bought a 26. I still have both, the 26 gets ridden 90% of the time. I just enjoy riding it more.


Ditto. 29'er are good for XC, but for me, AM riding and techy trails, 26'ers are more fun and that is why I ride.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Tystevens said:


> Related question -- does anyone here think that the difference between 26 and 29 might have been blown out of proportion somewhat?


Nope. Night and Day. Not even close. I've heard more riders who think that the difference between 26" and 27.5" is insignificant, which makes more sense given the not so proportionally different size, similar geometry and the fact that 27.5" can handle he same travel without being too tall with a ridiculous wheel base. But most of those people are 29'er riders used to incredible roll, so anything smaller seems inadequate. OTOH, 26'er riders moving up to 27.5" can usually feel better roll and slightly more sluggish handling though not nearly as pronounced as 29"



> Of course, there are those on MTBR that make a tubeless conversion seem like a huge change performance-wise.


Well it does. You don't have to be some sort of super sensitive pro to tell. Differences in wheel size, tire pressure, tire width, tire tread, geometry, and suspension are easily apparent to a rider with more than a few years experience IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coopdad (Nov 6, 2010)

Hollyw00d said:


> Having ridden both, I prefer 26". I feel like they're more playful, and I'm not a big guy 5'7" 175, so 29" feels too big for my liking...
> 
> So for me 26" all day. my commuter is a 26" as well and I like it.


Hollyw00d, have you tried a 650er? I am wondering if they would be a good scaled down 29 for short guys like us (I too am 5'7").


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

Tone's said:


> Its always good to have a sister to get some early practice in with,:skep: i did and now im married to her with 3 kids, the kids have a few inbred traits and deformities, but they will get over it....:thumbsup:


well, if it wasn't for the same practice - you'd never see the light of the day, eh?

just sayin'...


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*i think i will compromise and*

start racing on 24" wheels...

it's about time i ditch my current bike, and go for lighter wheels with better acceleration...

size really doesn't matter. i don't care what she said...



iperov said:


> 20" for hard mountains, because easy get vertical hills on LIGHTEST wheel in the world, easy accelerating, 20" is tractor style accelerate: just push and feel power of accelerate.
> 
> 29" wheel is most heavy wheel. 29er hardtail bike weight more than my 26 full suspension LMAO.
> Weight on wheels collecting muscle power for unstoppable inertia driving, long accelerate, bad braking, best for long asphalt racing. XC 29er? ROFL, no thanks, in other life.


----------



## steiny (Jul 8, 2004)

Hello and welcome to page 4!

If you didn't have time to read the 3 previous pages, I've summarized the content in pictorial format below. Carry on.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

iperov said:


> 20" for hard mountains, because easy get vertical hills on LIGHTEST wheel in the world, easy accelerating, 20" is tractor style accelerate: just push and feel power of accelerate.
> 
> 29" wheel is most heavy wheel. 29er hardtail bike weight more than my 26 full suspension LMAO.
> Weight on wheels collecting muscle power for unstoppable inertia driving, long accelerate, bad braking, best for long asphalt racing. XC 29er? ROFL, no thanks, in other life.


ut::yikes:


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

coopdad said:


> Hollyw00d, have you tried a 650er? I am wondering if they would be a good scaled down 29 for short guys like us (I too am 5'7").


Not yet.... I really wanna ride one.

My paramedic partner is a Cat 1 roadie and he's recommended a 650 as well..

My hesitation is that I don't want to "fall in love" with the 650 and then have to spend a bunch of money that I don't have..


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

kjlued said:


> Why is it that the guys that believe size doesn't matter always have smaller ones?:skep:
> 
> BTW, on a serious note, I hear plenty of guys that have 26" bikes out on the trails say their next bike will be a 29er but I have never heard a guy on a 29er say he wants a 26er.
> I wonder why that is?:thumbsup:


Guy that owns the LBS (so pretty much has his choice lol) in my town rode 29 for 2 yrs, but past 2 seasons has gone back to 26. 
I think lots of people buy 29 because it's "the in thing" right now, they're just running with the herd.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

kjlued said:


> Why is it that the guys that believe size doesn't matter always have smaller ones?:skep:
> 
> BTW, on a serious note, I hear plenty of guys that have 26" bikes out on the trails say their next bike will be a 29er but I have never heard a guy on a 29er say he wants a 26er.
> I wonder why that is?:thumbsup:


Because the people that you talk to apparently either don't ride trails that benefit from a 26" wheel or don't have a riding style that better uses the characteristics of a 26" wheel. People willing to try it in the first place probably knew what they were getting, and didn't use the 26" wheels to their advantage. That's just you, though.


----------



## tryinghardrider (Oct 7, 2012)

My first thought upon seeing the thread title was about frame sizes.

Turned out to be another 26 v 29 thread. Ho hum....

26er HT rider here, and I absolutely have fun riding it. Have brought it to some gnarly trails where a FS would be the weapon of choice. However, I am looking to get a custom built steel 29er in late 2013 or early 2014. BUT my next bike is (I hope! I hope!) would be an AM 26er rig.  The future 29er HT would be my XC ride, while the FS 6-inch travel 26er would be my AM weapon of choice.

Either way, I'll be having fun on the trails.

I know a guy who recently sold his less-than-year-old 26er and joined the 29er bandwagon. Hell, even added mudguards and upgraded the hell out of his brandnew 29er.

He rides his brandnew 29er MTB mostly on road. Afraid to get it muddied up on the trails. Boo hoo.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

19" wheels are really fast!


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*19"?? you gotta be kidding me...*

why would anyone use 19" wheels when 16.50B are available....

you are not going to try to convince me that 19" wheels are going to be faster up the hard mountain than 16.50B???



wmac said:


> 19" wheels are really fast!


----------



## tryinghardrider (Oct 7, 2012)

osokolo said:


> why would anyone use 19" wheels when 16.50B are available....
> 
> you are not going to try to convince me that 19" wheels are going to be faster up the hard mountain than 16.50B???


Hey, that's entering jailbait territory already. :nono:


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

FX4 said:


> Fine let me revise that. When I'm riding smooth rolling trails vs steep downhill, techy rock gardens, cleaning trees, etc... XC less than all mountain.


Around here we have a wide variety of trails, some of which have all the conditions you describe within a few miles. I just call it mountain biking.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

zrm said:


> Around here we have a wide variety of trails, some of which have all the conditions you describe within a few miles. I just call it mountain biking.


Maybe you just like being argumentative, the OP asked a question I responded with my personal view on the subject. Wasn't looking to debate your version of mountain biking.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Today I was passed on a climb by a guy on a HT 29er... I was on my FS 26".

He appeared to be having fun, I was definitely having fun..

It would seem to me that both bikes are fun, just different strokes for different folks.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

I have both. I think for the stuff I ride, the pros of the 26" wheels usually outweight the pros of the 29", but it can go either way. I guess for some areas the 29" wheels are the clear winner, but definitely not the case in the rooty, tight, steep and technical trails of the north shore. Also, not as much fun at the bike park, obviously. 

You could argue that the 26" wheels are simply more fun because the bike is more flickable and movable. But then you could argue that 29" wheels prevent frustration of getting hung up on roots trying to climb a technical section. Meh.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

iperov said:


> 20" for hard mountains, *because easy get vertical hills* on LIGHTEST wheel in the world, easy accelerating, 20" is tractor style accelerate: just push and feel power of accelerate.
> 
> 29" wheel is most heavy wheel. 29er hardtail bike weight more than my 26 full suspension LMAO.
> Weight on wheels collecting muscle power for unstoppable inertia driving, long accelerate, bad braking, best for long asphalt racing. XC 29er? ROFL, no thanks, in other life.


I gotta get a BMX! I'd love to be able to ride up a vertical hill. They call them cliffs where I come from.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Brian Lopes is still a 29'er hater. Recent tweet:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Trail Ninja said:


> I gotta get a BMX! I'd love to be able to ride up a vertical hill. They call them cliffs where I come from.


Wasn't entertaining the nonsense but it can be done, used to do it when I was a teenager. A jump called the wall. Straight up twenty some odd feet. Wouldn't try it on a mountain bike of any wheel size but I'm sure some of the free ride guys could manage it.


----------



## schlim (Aug 20, 2006)

lpranger467 said:


> After Outerbike I will never own a 29 again, I rode a dozen high end bikes and kept going back to 26's. Its the only bike that made me laugh out loud while riding.


I drove away from Outerbike with virtually the same feeling as you did. I rode as many 29ers as I could get my hands on, and nothing that I experienced justified the wholesale shift in the industry from the 26" to 29" chassis.

Clearly, market demand is fueling the shift, but I think many 29er buyers are being sold a bill of goods. The larger wheel doesn't have any special magical properties that makes it faster or consume less watts, for racing or otherwise. It's just another type of bike with its own set of traits, and each of those bikes ride differently from one another.

I owned and raced an Epic 29er this year and happily sold it at the end of the season with much relief. Hopefully its new owner feels faster or more stable or better able to roll over big rocks. I'll be on my new 24lb 26" full suspension bike, not missing the wagon wheels in the least.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

schlim said:


> I drove away from Outerbike with virtually the same feeling as you did. I rode as many 29ers as I could get my hands on, and nothing that I experienced justified the wholesale shift in the industry from the 26" to 29" chassis.
> 
> Clearly, market demand is fueling the shift, but I think many 29er buyers are being sold a bill of goods. The larger wheel doesn't have any special magical properties that makes it faster or consume less watts, for racing or otherwise. It's just another type of bike with its own set of traits, and each of those bikes ride differently from one another.
> 
> I owned and raced an Epic 29er this year and happily sold it at the end of the season with much relief. Hopefully its new owner feels faster or more stable or better able to roll over big rocks. I'll be on my new 24lb 26" full suspension bike, not missing the wagon wheels in the least.


I had the same feeling about my Epic 29r and sold it after a few months. I like my Blur enough not to feel the need for bigger wheels. Maybe the 650b will be different but I am not getting on that bandwagon as of yet.....
IMHO, bigger isn't always better and everyone has to make up their own mind of what works for them and what doesn't let the market dictate what is "good" for you...YMMV


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd be happy with a shift back to 26". I'm having a hard time finding a used 29er to replace the one I had stolen. It would be nice to see the market flooded with sub-$200 HT 29ers.


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

There are pros and cons to each. I own both. I like both.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Someone needs to post a graph of how rolling resistance is inversely proportional to the fun factor. And my limited Calculus 3 experience tells me that the derivative of that graph would also tell us how we should all be on 23" wheels instead.... you know, cause the less proportional rolling mass.

Dudes, its a bike. Ride it, if it isn't fun you aren't doing it right.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't see how wheel size would be different on my stationary bike.


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

I just moved back to a full squish 26" a week ago.

The reason i went a 29er to start with is i was basically having to re-learn how to ride anyways, so i had a blast monster trucking everything on my hardtail 29er. As i got faster and faster and started riding steeper terrain, i realized i really needed to get onto a full suspension if i wanted to get any faster. after trying a few 29er full sus demos and 6" travel AM 26ers i cam full circle.

Reasons i switched back, is the trails in my area are fast, rough, tight and can be very technical.

Things i do miss about the 29er, 
- i never got stuck in all the holes at the bottoms of steeps and short fast rolling humps.
- monster trucking everything
- how fast it rolls with only a little grade

If i lived somewhere ells i may very well have stuck with the 29er though.

Right bike, right rider, right trails. It all matters, tire size, geometry, bike fitting and sizing and colour (red ones go faster). 


and if i ever get tired of the 26er, i know i can switch over to a 650 wheelset. lol


----------



## omegachicken (Jul 28, 2006)

I ride both. I prefer 29 for ssing, 26 for trail riding with at least a 5" bike.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

I carry all sizes for various types of terrain.


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

its horses for courses... People were thinking "the xx" bike is THE best size".. Till they hit something that size wasnt meant for... Steep tight-- ugly twisty jumpy trails--- 26" is your friend... Long flowy progressive XC hammer fest type trails--- 29" is your choice.. People are starting to realize its not the bike-- but rather the right bike for the right trail that matters...


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

When i ride my 26er HT I think about how much better it would be if I were on a 29er HT.

When I ride my 26 FS I think "ooo this is really great".

*So i have come to this conclusion for my riding:*
650B for FS
29er for HT

I think that would be a really great balance.....now i just need the money ha ha.


----------



## luthermc315 (Apr 3, 2010)

I like the 29ers just fine but still prefer my 26er. Seems more nimble in tight areas. It all depends on what you enjoy and what youre riding. Dont let fads influence your decision. Explore your options and make your own decision.


----------

